# Cage + Ferret/cat furniture



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

I was at ferret depot and petco/petsmart and was looking (online..Teehee) and saw the "ferret" furniture. Are there any cons to them? Like would they retain smell, if the rats chewed them up would it be toxic? Are they fun or would they just sleep in it. ( I have young boys and some older girlies. NOT together)

How long do they/would they last?

As for the cage http://www.ferretdepot.com/Merchant...&Category_Code=3SuperPetHomes&Product_Count=7

I have read the ferret-y reviews. And I was looking and thinking about the bar spacing, and would would be best to cover it with? Or what if the shelfs break? Is there anyway I could buy it at home depot/lowes/wal-mart, etc?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not sure about the furniture, but I do know some people have cat/ferret things in their rat rooms. I would love to get some myself ^_^

I used to have that cage, and it was a huge PITA! The doors are tiny, and it's so hard to clean. The ramps are very flimsy, and the clips to attach them to the shelves break easily. The gutters around each of the shelves get pee build ups really fast, and it's hard to find a way to attach fabric to them. A couple of side doors of mine were really hard to open, and one opened so easily I had to keep it closed with twist ties. At first I liked being able to completely change the set-up each time, but the shelves are really annoying to move around. It's a big cage, but just the way it's put together I felt like there wasn't a lot of room for extra stuff like hammocks and toys.

I wouldn't recommend it, personally. I sold mine and put the money towards a FN ^_^


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

O___O; Ooh. Dang that sucks.


I'm getting it from this lady for a chair and some clothes and whateverI can through in..O__O''; Woops.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

I had a similar cage and now it sits in my driveway as it was a major pain to clean.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd say if you're going to need to cover it with hardware cloth, and it's not free, it's not worth it.

I got mine for free and my male rat lived in it before and for a few weeks after he was neutered. (I put my girls in there for a day, but some of them liked to squeeze out between the bars, climb around for a while, and then squeeze back in :roll: ) Even with just one rat, it was still a hassle and I was glad to get rid of it, even though they all had to live in a smaller cage for a while before the FN arrived.


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

Mana said:


> I'd say if you're going to need to cover it with hardware cloth, and it's not free, it's not worth it.
> 
> (I put my girls in there for a day, but some of them liked to squeeze out between the bars, climb around for a while, and then squeeze back in :roll: ) .


ROFL!!
Sounds like Cricket!! Hmm. Would boys be able to squish through it? I have young boys now and they're deff. to small to be in the cage.

Thanks guys! I appreciate the feedback.


----------

